# First trail ride!



## towboater (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like he is doing great. Very nice looking horse.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Very handsome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you! I am very proud. He is taller than I wanted (don't laugh, he's 15.1) but I feel totally comfortable on him. I wanted a forward horse and I got him!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Congrats, he looks wonderful. It sounds like he is going to work out well for you but you may have to find faster friends.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww love the through the ears picture - those are my faves!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like you found yourself a trail partner, he's nice and that looks like a nice place to ride as well.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Congrats! He is beautiful. 

As a fellow owner of two horses ruined by barrels I feel your pain. My Harley was much the same. His owner was terrified of him before I got him because all he knew was how to run. And he is still a bit strong in the arena. But like your beautiful boy he has found his love of trail riding and is a total angel on the trail.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the comments! He is a work in progress but I feel good about it. I've found he carries characteristics from both TB and QH. Physically he has a little, refined head, thin sleek skin, and a forward/slightly hot demeanor. He also has nice big strong hooves, a bit more muscling, and a sensible attitude. He's also quite intelligent and I have to be very clear and consistent. But I love him, he has personality and a loving aura. On Sunday I'm supposed to go on the barns group trail ride but I'm worried I'll be leader and have to wait for everyone!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Atomicodyssey said:


> Thank you! I am very proud. He is taller than I wanted (don't laugh, he's 15.1) but I feel totally comfortable on him. I wanted a forward horse and I got him!



He's fantastic.....I've got one that could be his twin brother....

Hope you have many good miles together...

As far as being the leader....well, you live and die on the front....spooks don't happen much from the middle or rear....its the front horse that sees the horse eating tree stump.....but, every horse needs to learn to ride on the front and take the point.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you! Do you have any pics of his "twin"? 

It's not that he has a problem leading, I just don't want to leave everyone else in the dust. My friend that went with me doesn't mind jogging but the weekly group trail ride is a bunch of walking and gossiping. They generally don't go for very long either (45 min) and I don't want to be responsible for our course! Ah well it'll work out... In the past I very rarely went on the weekly ride because it was so boring LOL but it'll be a good experience now with my new horse!


----------

